# My setup (violin & ghost communal)



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2010)

So here is how I'm set up:

5 ghosts in a plastic enclosure from MantisPlace

4 violins in a glass Exo-Terra (PT2600) 12" x 12" x 12" terrarium

2 gambian nymphs in deli cup

5 Heterochaeta is deli cup

I mounted a light directly above the enclosures for better viewing and to better control their pattern of day/night. That way I can plug into a timer so they have day/night no matter what is going on in the room.

The shelf below is the nymphs, flies, fruitflies, and other supplies. I also have one of the violins in a deli cup temporarily to control its food intake. It just wouldn't stop eating! Since someone is bound to ask, the creepy thing with the doll's head is a sculpture by the artist Indio (www.desolatebeauty.com) called "Pretty Children". The painting behind it is one of mine.







The ghosts' tank has a screened hole on back and screen glued to the underside of the lid for extra hanging space. There is one adult female and 4 sub-adults comfortably housed inside. I keep a small digital temp/humidity unit in each tank so I always know its state. I got them for around $8 each at Walmart. Well worth the investment! Moss in the bottom of each tank to hold humidity (also bought from MantisPlace).






I used to keep the violins in an identical tank but after they became too large I transferred them to this glass enclosure to be sure they had enough separation and hang height. I really dig this tank design! I use the 12" x 12" x 18" version for my whipscorpions. The front opens like french doors which is really nice for feeding, misting, and handling. I can even stick my camcorder in there to record a molt! There is enough height to have multiple levels for them to hang and safely molt, but they love the screened "roof" best.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 27, 2010)

Very clean setup.

I have a few of those temp/humidity gauges as well. I have had one going for about a year on the same battery now! Not in my mantis cages though.

I love those little exo tanks but they charge me an arm and a leg over here. I need to find them for less I think.

Really like your Ghostie habitat. Looks like they would like it.

Now your avatar I need to know what that is. Haha j/k

My little setup has began to accumulate somewhat similar to yours with the lights and timers and Wanderers and Ghosties.

Only I have a couple shields and an orchid going on. Maybe need a few more.

Cool painting. B)


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice! What kind of lighting is that mounted on the shelf? I told my boyfriend I need a shelving unit like that for all my stuff because my mantids have overtaken my entertainment center! I love the painting too. Hopefully I can upgrade to something like this once I get a job....


----------



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Very nice! What kind of lighting is that mounted on the shelf?


Thanks. It's just a standard florescent fixture. It came with the mounting brackets included. I think it was about $18. Not full spectrum or anything, but it does the trick.

My mantids should probably get more sunlight. For a while I was moving them in front of a window each afternoon to catch indirect rays. Anyone know if that's important for health?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 28, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Very clean setup.
> 
> I have a few of those temp/humidity gauges as well. I have had one going for about a year on the same battery now! Not in my mantis cages though.
> 
> I love those little exo tanks but they charge me an arm and a leg over here. I need to find them for less I think.


Thanks for the good words! I've been enjoying your posts.

I hear ya on the exo tanks. This one was about $55 on sale at the local pet store. Funny thing is I got the larger one for the whipscorpions online for the same price with shipping, but that one is Zoo Med. Couldn't find the small one any cheaper so if you have the space you may as well get the bigger Zoo Med.

I find the ghosts like the vines a lot, but the adult female would rather hang at a slant on the bigger leaves.

I think keeping a guage in each tank has saved me a lot of grief. I maintain higher humidity for the ghost, as recommended, and have had no molt issues.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it looks great, and thanks for saying what was also in the room, I am beginning to expect weird stuff from you, so I won't have to notify any po po s after all


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol @ Po Po's

Yeah that big flytrap looking thing is cool too!

OK enough snooping around. Hehe


----------



## hierodula (Jul 28, 2010)

is one of the violins green?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 28, 2010)

hierodula said:


> is one of the violins green?


Nope. They range from light tan to dead leaf brown.

The one in the deli cup is light tan with a slight green hue though. I doubt you can see that in the pics.

Their blood IS green! One jumped and hut its butt.  I think he'll be OK. (Fingers crossed.)


----------

